# Batterie iBook G4 14'



## arneco (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,
J'ai un vieux iBook G4 14" qui tourne sur 10.3.9. La batterie (la 2éme) ne tient plus du tout la charge. J'ai voulu en acheter une la semaine dernière dans une boutique Mac, mais on m'a dit que ce modèle est passé "vintage" et qu'il n'est plus possible de commander cette pièce.
Quelqu'un peut-il me dire si il est toujours possible de se procurer ces batteries et où?
Merci.


----------



## gmaa (4 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,
En 2010, j'en ai acheté une chez MacWay.

Leur site en propose encore à 89


----------



## arneco (4 Décembre 2012)

Merci gmaa pour l'info et la rapidité de réponse. Je vais voir ça.


----------



## melaure (4 Décembre 2012)

aboutbatteries.com aussi, environ 60 euros, port compris.

Sinon il y a plein de spécialistes de la batterie sur le net.


----------



## arneco (5 Décembre 2012)

Une piste de plus. 
Merci Melaure.


----------



## Fraaldr45 (5 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai acheté celle-ci chez eux et j'en suis pleinement satisfait.

http://www.batteriedeportable.com/a...eries-Batterie-Ordinateur-Portable-APPLE.html


----------



## arneco (5 Décembre 2012)

C'est noté, merci.
Je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de choix en matériel adaptable!


----------



## melaure (5 Décembre 2012)

arneco a dit:


> C'est noté, merci.
> Je ne pensais pas qu'il y avait autant de choix en matériel adaptable!



Si en plus je te listais tous les sites corrects de pièces américains, tu ne saurais plus ou regarder


----------



## esv^^ (11 Décembre 2012)

Oui, je confirme: Sur Internet, tu aura (et tu as) tout le choix!


----------

